# Fat touching random strangers



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

So I went dancing tonight - All Prince & Michael Jackson all night long, and let me tell you, it was the BEST.

That's not the point.

The point is I noticed at least 8 distinct times when a part of my fat body made full contact with someone else. I don't mean all the aggressive men who tried to "grind" with me, I mean my friends gesturing and hitting my belly, or a random guy lifting his elbow and getting about 3 inches into my boobs. 

This doesn't include the countless people I slammed with my ass.

It got me thinking. I wonder what those hapless souls think when they end up with a fist full of ponderous belly or breast - things that they do not have or are familiar with. It's very strange to not only take up so much space but to have your body reaching out and touching strangers!

Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to go watch my parents perform at a local retirement home. There was this old guy who used to come in with his wife, and he always sat next to me. I could depend on him, at several points during the evening to press my arm fat and giggle with glee (almost a "heee heeee heeee!" He got the cutest look on his face and just seemed to adore it; not in a sexual, creepy way, but in a way that let me know that he was an FA, and hadn't had much of a chance to experience fat, cushiony arms (his wife was skinny as a rail and very nice -- I think this amused her). It always made me laugh, too. The guy was lucky that he was so old and cute, as this is not the sort of thing that just anyone would get away with. He passed away seveal years ago, but I still remember the old guy with a bit of fondness.

When I had a different car than I do now, whomever rode in the front seat with me would use my right hip as an armrest. And I do mean whomever rode there. It's warm, it's soft, I guess it just seemed comfy to them. I didn't mind it. I'm an affectionate person anyway, so this stuff just seems natural to me.


----------



## VideoGamer (Nov 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> ....It's warm, it's soft, I guess it just seemed comfy to them. I didn't mind it. ...



It's kind of funny how the impersonal "it" is used to describe one's own body part. Obviously, fat is empirically warm and soft (evoking femininity), it also seems like maybe it's not healthy to objectify the body rather than the conscious entity controlling it. (And I'm not excluding myself from this habit.)

Like this hot girl I used to know (who wasn't a BBW) used to gripe about how guys just found her to be a "piece of ass" (her term, believe it or not) and this came to the detriment of their ability to share a slice of life with just _her_, her brain, her spirt, whatever you want to call it. This girl was a local model but she had an Angelina Jolie-type aura of sultry sexuality in her appearance, causing guys to assume that she actually _was_ some sort of nympho. She ultimately came to have a sort of disdain for the dudes that would slobber all over her. (But she was also a genius who had a perfect score on her SAT, so I'm sure she was smart enough to not go too far with the hatred.)

I guess this is all pretty simplistic. After all, every kid in the world is read 'Beauty and the Beast' at one bedtime or another where we get the same message (although in the reverse way). But considering the nature of this site, maybe it bears repeating. And for the few girls who do like being sexually objectified as fat (like the OP), or as having huge breasts, or a nice butt, I think that the vast majority really don't.

So maybe the "it" used is maybe a sign that, like, we sometimes cede our real sense of self to just this crude physical objectification. (And as I said, I'm not at all saying that I'm not a major culprit here.)

Just a late-night thought.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 18, 2006)

There was one time I was waiting to register my car at the DMV that a large woman sat next to me. It was the only vacant seat in the middle of an isle. She apologized for taking up too much space, I just smiled and said that I didnt mind. She seemed to appreciate that I wasnt offended. We chatted a bit, I waited for my number to be called and enjoyed being pressed up against her while it lasted.

fa_man_stan


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So I went dancing tonight - All Prince & Michael Jackson all night long, and let me tell you, it was the BEST.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> ...


Right away I think about an incident several years ago when we were on vacation in Argentina. Art & I went to a really nice tango hall in Buenos Aires. Several times people gestured and hit my belly, boobs or upper arms, and I lost count of how many people I slammed with my big fat ass on the dance floor. Most were accidental but some might have been intentional. Several times I also felt a stray hand squeeze my ass, which I know was deliberate.  

Another immortal incident happened in the workplace several years ago. I'm 6ft 450lb, and as I rounded a corner, a small male colleague rounded that same corner, slammed straight into me, and the full-body impact knocked him over. I was so embarrassed! Luckily he wasn't hurt, and we just laughed about the whole incident. Maybe getting hit in the face with massive breasts softened the impact for him. I swear the grin on his face lasted for over a month. :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 18, 2006)

Many many concerts. Many many pits. I have experienced a WHOLE lotta body contact. It never bothers me in these cases.

However, when I'm a passenger in a smallish (or hell, even average size vehicle), when the driver goes to shift and whacks my belly or hips or whatever, I do get a bit weirded out.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So I went dancing tonight - All Prince & Michael Jackson all night long, and let me tell you, it was the BEST.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> ...


come over, we'll hang out and go dancing.
kthx.


and back on topic, this happens to me all the time...my belly or my ass is always in someone's way!! it used to weird me out, but doesn't anymore. i think it's because i'm becoming a lot more comfortable with myself.


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> It's kind of funny how the impersonal "it" is used to describe one's own body part.



I think you're reading way too much into it, frankly. And certainly, while you may speak for yourself, you do not speak for me.


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 18, 2006)

There's a guy at school with whom I have become good friends with over the past couple of years. Last semester we had about three classes together and we sat next to each other in all of them. By the time the semester was over I started referring to him as 'the Pincher' because he was always finding ways to pinch my fat. Most of the time it was him pinching me on the side where there is certainly plenty to pinch - other times it would be something as obvious as him placing his hand on my thigh while talking to me or wrapping his hand around the top of my arm as we walked down the hall. There was never anything particularly flirty in what he was doing, but I always secretly wondered if he was amazed at what he was touching... which was why he kept doing it over and over again.

This semester we don't have any classes together, but he always waits for me before my Wednesday night class and whenever he heads off to his class he always gives me a good neck or shoulder squeeze.

There may be nothing to it at all, but there are times when I just want to say, "Hey, why do you keep trying to grab my fat?"


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2006)

Last night someone grabbed a bit of my fluff..heh.I was at the grocery store and one of the items I purchased was a package of lightbulbs.The cashier was a very cute young man..maybe 27 or so, give or take.I had seen him put the lightbulbs away from all the other groceries being bagged, so they would not be battered.He was very chatty, made lots of eye contact and as I said, was veddy good looking.Did this old woman a bit of good to be flirted with that way, as I really needed it.Well, I paid, he said that he hoped I was doing something fun this weekend(could I have missed an opportunity here?..I sometimes can't believe when men flirt with me..lol).I started to wheel my cart to the door when this man sprinted towards me, lightbulbs in hand.I laughed and said I would have been in the dark if I had not had those.He apologized(flashing a beautiful smile..hey, dont cue the cheesy porn music ).Then....it happened.A store worker was coming towards us with a cart overloaded with cases of pop.He was not a good driver and Matt(the cashier) could have simply told the other guy to slow down and I would have gotten out of the way..but..noooooo...Matt reached out and did not grab my shoulder or arm...............he went UNDER the light wool coat I was wearing(and was unbuttoned)and grabbed him some of Monique side fat( I did not curse my big belly at that momet)I felt a tiny squeeze and I stood still for a couple of seconds(HEY..it's been a LONG time!!..lol) He once again said have a great weekend..the smile thing..the beautiful brown eyes thing..he worked that, and finally got back to the line of people waiting. Me 44..him..maybe 27 or so..*checks to see if I need to return to the store for something*

Don't even get me started on the times I take the bus and have men sit next to me and how some do not move to the edge, but stay there pressed into my side.Maybe not all of them are annoyed?..hmmmmmmm....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh my god, Monique. You're gonna bake me muffins, so you better get back to the store for some eggs. Don't rush, though. Maybe spruce up a little.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Last night someone grabbed a bit of my fluff..heh.I was at the grocery store and one of the items I purchased was a package of lightbulbs.The cashier was a very cute young man..maybe 27 or so, give or take.I had seen him put the lightbulbs away from all the other groceries being bagged, so they would not be battered.He was very chatty, made lots of eye contact and as I said, was veddy good looking.Did this old woman a bit of good to be flirted with that way, as I really needed it.Well, I paid, he said that he hoped I was doing something fun this weekend(could I have missed an opportunity here?..I sometimes can't believe when men flirt with me..lol).I started to wheel my cart to the door when this man sprinted towards me, lightbulbs in hand.I laughed and said I would have been in the dark if I had not had those.He apologized(flashing a beautiful smile..hey, dont cue the cheesy porn music ).Then....it happened.A store worker was coming towards us with a cart overloaded with cases of pop.He was not a good driver and Matt(the cashier) could have simply told the other guy to slow down and I would have gotten out of the way..but..noooooo...Matt reached out and did not grab my shoulder or arm...............he went UNDER the light wool coat I was wearing(and was unbuttoned)and grabbed him some of Monique side fat( I did not curse my big belly at that momet)I felt a tiny squeeze and I stood still for a couple of seconds(HEY..it's been a LONG time!!..lol) He once again said have a great weekend..the smile thing..the beautiful brown eyes thing..he worked that, and finally got back to the line of people waiting. Me 44..him..maybe 27 or so..*checks to see if I need to return to the store for something*
> 
> Don't even get me started on the times I take the bus and have men sit next to me and how some do not move to the edge, but stay there pressed into my side.Maybe not all of them are annoyed?..hmmmmmmm....




So, are you still seeing him? =o

I always have a tense indecision when a fat girl sits next to me on the bus. Like, if I dont' move over, they might feel I'm violating their personal space, but if I do they might think I'm repulsed/offended.


----------



## fatboy1004 (Nov 18, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> There's a guy at school with whom I have become good friends with over the past couple of years. Last semester we had about three classes together and we sat next to each other in all of them. By the time the semester was over I started referring to him as 'the Pincher' because he was always finding ways to pinch my fat. Most of the time it was him pinching me on the side where there is certainly plenty to pinch - other times it would be something as obvious as him placing his hand on my thigh while talking to me or wrapping his hand around the top of my arm as we walked down the hall. There was never anything particularly flirty in what he was doing, but I always secretly wondered if he was amazed at what he was touching... which was why he kept doing it over and over again.
> 
> This semester we don't have any classes together, but he always waits for me before my Wednesday night class and whenever he heads off to his class he always gives me a good neck or shoulder squeeze.
> 
> There may be nothing to it at all, but there are times when I just want to say, "Hey, why do you keep trying to grab my fat?"


BBW Texan: 

Do you seriously believe this guy wasn't flirting with you? Good lord, I can't imagine any other explanation for what he is doing, and since he apparently hasn't told you why he's doing it, I would have to think that's the reason. When I was younger and even more inept with flirting than I am now (and that's saying quite a bit) I would do something similar, like tickling, etc. to try to get the ball rolling. Short of this guy writing "I am flirting with you" on your arm, I can't imagine what else he could do to be more obvious. And he probably thinks you have no interest, since it sounds as if you aren't responding to him as if he is trying to flirt with you. 

Of course I don't know the situation other than what you described, so perhaps I'm missing something, but if you have some interest in this guy, I would think about exploring it. 

P.S. I live in SoCal now, but grew up in Houston. Long live Pappasito's, Shipley Donuts and the Velvet Elvis!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 18, 2006)

so today at work, before i leave, i'm waiting in line to buy some stuff for my godkids for christmas. this guy comes up in line behind me, and was wayyyyy too close. so every time i'd scoot up, he was right behind me. i dropped a pack of tshirts i was holding, and then the fat grab happened...he grabbed my side, squeezed it and smiled, and said to let him get it (my arms were pretty full!). so he picks up the shirts, hands them to me, grabbed my other side, and steered me forward...apparently it was my turn to check out. my face was beet red. it was kinda cute the look on his face...he truly enjoyed every second of squeezing my fat, haha!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

0_0 Holy carp, are we allowed to do that?!


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 18, 2006)

fatboy1004 said:


> P.S. I live in SoCal now, but grew up in Houston. Long live Pappasito's, Shipley Donuts and the Velvet Elvis!




Hahaha... well, we're good friends, but I don't have much interest in more. I actually just think it's kind of cute and fun now and one day I'm sure I will just say to him, "Is that fun for you?"

With regards to the rest, ALL of the Pappa's restaurants pretty much rock and as for Shipley's?? Well, there's no need for Krispy Kreme with them around.
Unfortunately the Velvet Elvis is long gone, at least in that form. Following years of lawsuits from the Presley family (give me a break, people!) it's now called the Velvet Melvin. Booooooooooo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2006)

Am I misunderstanding the posts? Are we talking about random strangers touching us or friends?

I wonder because I am starting to think that maybe Im a bit "Different" in the way that, while Im a very affectionate person, I dont like being randomly touched by people I dont know well. Part could be from being molested as a child but I think another part could just be how I am- shy on some level.
Years ago, I had a man touch me in my workplace. He was a customer who approached me in an aisle then ran his hand up my side before he left. To this day, I still feel perved on/victimized in some way by him. 
I have also came to realize that part of the reason I maintain so much body fat is like a form of protection to me. I dont want to be touched in a sexual manner by those I dont know well. The extra body fat does help to keep some away. I notice the state of discomfort I find myself in when I lose a lot of weight and realize how much more men are scrutinizing me. I like the attention of men but part of me feels a distinct loss of control when that happens and Im not "prepared" for it. 
Perhaps this is more than some wanted to read, but I felt like since the discussion was about being touched, all sides should be presented....

Also feel the need to add, I like it when my bf rubs my stomach or other parts of my body- it makes me feel loved/appreciated


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 18, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Am I misunderstanding the posts? Are we talking about random strangers touching us or friends?



I think I might have misunderstood - I think you're right, it was supposed to be about random strangers.

However, if I'm ever responding about a random stranger grabbing my fat I will most likely be doing it from jail because I'm not a big fan of strangers touching me and my gut reaction might just be to turn around knock the crap of them.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 18, 2006)

i don't like random strangers touching me either normally, but this guy today was just so nonchalant about it, like the normal thing to do when picking something up for a person was to touch them first. i don't know why it didn't weird me out, but it just didn't. maybe it's because i was about to be on my way home and the eff outta work...


----------



## love dubh (Nov 18, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> And for the few girls who do like being sexually objectified as fat (like the OP), or as having huge breasts, or a nice butt, I think that the vast majority really don't.
> 
> So maybe the "it" used is maybe a sign that, like, we sometimes cede our real sense of self to just this crude physical objectification. (And as I said, I'm not at all saying that I'm not a major culprit here.)
> 
> Just a late-night thought.



Comme d'habitude, you've missed the point. AFG wasn't saying she enjoyed being objectified. 

(Though, you would have loved that, would you have not? Given you the green light to slobber incessantly over and prod some woman's body without considering her personhood?). 

She said she found it amusing when FRIENDS and ACQUAINTENCES found themselves touching her fat when they gesticulated or were in close quarters and had to motion around her. 

And the "it" of which Tina spoke, and of which you have misunderstood, wasn't her HIP. She wasn't dismembering herself. The "it" was the EXPERIENCE of having her hip used an armrest.


As for being touched by strangers. *that is not okay*. I will not accept random sketchy men whistling/hollering at me, and I will sure as hell not accept equally sketchy guys touching me.


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2006)

Mossy, get your fluffy ass back to that store, pronto! After all, you forgot some important thing or other. And somehow you forgot to make plans for this weekend, but what is he doing? Go on, now!  



maire dubh said:


> And the "it" of which Tina spoke, and of which you have misunderstood, wasn't her HIP. She wasn't dismembering herself. The "it" was the EXPERIENCE of having her hip used an armrest.



Thank you, my dear, you understand me perfectly.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you, my dear, you understand me perfectly.



It's just pure torture, being so s-m-r-t.


----------



## ripley (Nov 18, 2006)

Sadly, I don't have any fat fondling story to tell, but I just want to say that I think some of these stories are majorly cute. And I'd like to point out that most women have a finely tuned radar and can tell the difference between cheeky appreciation and pervy skeevedness.


And Monique....you're a dumbass.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

Just to clarify you guys, I meant instances where by the physics of being fat, your body comes into contact with someone else, friends OR random strangers. 

I did not mean instances of someone reaching out to grab, though I think its great that people are sharing those stories. 

I meant when someone gestures and hits belly, or flesh on accident and you have to deal with it. Like when my boss walked by to get coffee and palmed me. TOTALLY accidental. It came with the territory of being fat. How do you deal with that? How to avoid it? What do other people think when it happens?

Green Eyed, I also have very strong negative reactions to inappropriate touch. I believe it's because it's one of the strongest ways I show love. Touch me right, a hug, a caress and I feel like I'm flying. Touch me against my will and you'll shake me for days on end, no matter how innocent the touch seemed to be.

And *Videogamer*, you completely misunderstood my post. Don't accuse me of enjoying objectification. The other part of the night that I alluded to was very negative...because I got a lot of attention while dancing from men and felt very uncomfortable. That wasn't what this post was about. It's incredible how someone can be so creepy over a BB. I'd appreciate it if you don't reference me--even subtly or parenthetically--in future posts again. You've crossed the line too many times.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2006)

ripley said:


> .
> 
> 
> And Monique....you're a dumbass.



Ummm..yeah...*hangs head*....


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mossy, get your fluffy ass back to that store, pronto! After all, you forgot some important thing or other. And somehow you forgot to make plans for this weekend, but what is he doing? Go on, now!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> hell, if men try to grab a hand full of ass, they will be hunting for days..heh


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2006)

Activist...yeah..I knew that was what you were asking for...that is why, after I went on and on about the cute clerk, I threw in the bus thing..lol


----------



## elle camino (Nov 18, 2006)

this doesn't qualify for the 'random strangers' part of the OP, but i'll add it anyways because i think it's cute.
my best friend is about my size (maybe a tad smaller), and her boyfriend is about our size, only, you know. boy shaped. with a belly. 
anyways so the three of us are really close, and we go out all the time and hang out as sort of a little triad. inevitably, every time we're out getting drinky, we'll all stand close together, facing each other and talk. and inevitably, we'll look down and realize all of our bellies are touching in the middle. 
when this happens, we'll all start poking each other's guts nonchalantly, and finish the conversation.
i find it incredibly charming. 


anyways, mossy, i feel you on the bus thing (have we ever acknowledged that we live in the same city before? i can't remember). i've had so many random strangers rest their shooping bags and elbows on my tummy, i barely even notice anymore.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> shooping bags


hehehehehe 'shooping'. 
i'm keeping it!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 18, 2006)

You know there will be times at work when I have to walk onto the airplane for one reason or another (almost always to the very last row cuz that's just how it works) and someone wont really get out of the aisle so that I can pass. They will just kinda press themselves against the armrest of the seat while still taking up room in the aisle. This means that I have to turn sideways to get by, which means that someone's getting rubbed by either the belly or the booty. I guess that counts as my fat touching random strangers LOL


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 19, 2006)

I watched the video Les linked to here and it made me think of this thread and the times I've been in a huge sea of people shoulder to shoulder (or hips and belly to arms and sides and other hips and bellies). I wondered who was grossed out when my fat rolls squeezed passed them, who found the feeling curious, and if just possibly there was someone who found the sensation pleasant. I don't have a clear memory of what I was feeling the few times I was in this situation as this was back in the days I had no self esteem and hated my body and self. I believe I feared everyone saw me and thought "Oh God, here comes a huge fatty" yet these were days no one ever really touched me beyond a friendly hug and I think it was a bizarre, kind of thrilling experience in and of itself just to feel so much human contact.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 19, 2006)

My mom's got some friends of all sizes, and when she takes my niece to see them, well, Hayden hugs everyone... By grabbing their asses and trying to collect as much of it in her arms as humanly possible!  It's a show. But that's more of Hayden forcing herself on people...


----------



## chubscout (Nov 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Comme d'habitude, you've missed the point. AFG wasn't saying she enjoyed being objectified.
> 
> (Though, you would have loved that, would you have not? Given you the green light to slobber incessantly over and prod some woman's body without considering her personhood?).
> 
> ...



I think it is hilarious how that poor schmuck's attempt at posting an "intelligent", feminist-slanted diatribe was received. I agree that by totally missing the OP's point of view, he showed how clueless he is. As for someone dismembering her body, the "it" Tina refered to was her body part:

"whomever rode in the front seat with me would use my right hip as an armrest. And I do mean whomever rode there. *It's* warm, *it's* soft, I guess *it* just seemed comfy to them. I didn't mind *it*."

In the first three incidences, the It she refers to is her hip. Only the fourth It is refering to the experience. I don't understand the problem with someone referring to a part of their body as it. What are they supposed to refer to it as? He? She?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 19, 2006)

Honestly, it's flattering if the person is nice-looking. It doesn't bother me as long as they're not creepy and are clean. Yes, I really am that shallow.




activistfatgirl said:


> So I went dancing tonight - All Prince & Michael Jackson all night long, and let me tell you, it was the BEST.
> 
> That's not the point.
> 
> ...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 19, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Last night someone grabbed a bit of my fluff..heh.I was at the grocery store and one of the items I purchased was a package of lightbulbs.The cashier was a very cute young man..maybe 27 or so, give or take.I had seen him put the lightbulbs away from all the other groceries being bagged, so they would not be battered.He was very chatty, made lots of eye contact and as I said, was veddy good looking.Did this old woman a bit of good to be flirted with that way, as I really needed it.Well, I paid, he said that he hoped I was doing something fun this weekend(could I have missed an opportunity here?..I sometimes can't believe when men flirt with me..lol).I started to wheel my cart to the door when this man sprinted towards me, lightbulbs in hand.I laughed and said I would have been in the dark if I had not had those.He apologized(flashing a beautiful smile..hey, dont cue the cheesy porn music ).Then....it happened.A store worker was coming towards us with a cart overloaded with cases of pop.He was not a good driver and Matt(the cashier) could have simply told the other guy to slow down and I would have gotten out of the way..but..noooooo...Matt reached out and did not grab my shoulder or arm...............he went UNDER the light wool coat I was wearing(and was unbuttoned)and grabbed him some of Monique side fat( I did not curse my big belly at that momet)I felt a tiny squeeze and I stood still for a couple of seconds(HEY..it's been a LONG time!!..lol) He once again said have a great weekend..the smile thing..the beautiful brown eyes thing..he worked that, and finally got back to the line of people waiting. Me 44..him..maybe 27 or so..*checks to see if I need to return to the store for something*
> 
> Don't even get me started on the times I take the bus and have men sit next to me and how some do not move to the edge, but stay there pressed into my side.Maybe not all of them are annoyed?..hmmmmmmm....



Wow! The supermarket story -- yah wow! I think we all wish something like that would happen to us. Get thee back to the supermarket quickly - and like another poster said -- don't rush and shine the pretty up a lil' bit -- give him the full effect.


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My mom's got some friends of all sizes, and when she takes my niece to see them, well, Hayden hugs everyone... By grabbing their asses and trying to collect as much of it in her arms as humanly possible!  It's a show. But that's more of Hayden forcing herself on people...



When my son was little, I can only imagine the perspective he had, looking up at my big ass, wobbling as I walked. Sometimes I would be in the kitchen, cooking, and he'd reach up, a hand on each buttock, and push up to make them wobble again. Then he'd laugh. It was funny as hell.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 19, 2006)

People don't move in the streets for anyone in New York. I literally have to plow through to get anywhere. While it may seem rude, if no one is moving when I loudly say "excuse me", they deserve a bit of hip, belly or ass because I need to go places! Sometimes, my size has its advantages


----------



## Markt (Nov 19, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> People don't move in the streets for anyone in New York. I literally have to plow through to get anywhere. While it may seem rude, if no one is moving when I loudly say "excuse me", they deserve a bit of hip, belly or ass because I need to go places! Sometimes, my size has its advantages



I sure wouldn't mind that.  It'd be a lot better than getting hit by someone's cigarette on fulton street...which seems to be the norm in nyc.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 19, 2006)

_As far as strangers are concerned, I do get a bit of "random" bumpings in my butt and hip area. Depending on the circumstances at the time, I range from not really being bothered, to being skeeved out. Feeling like I need to take a shower. Ugh!

From friends and family, and casual work mates, they seem to favor squeezing my arms and shoulder. And everyone loves my hugs. And a lot of my friends seem to be drawn to my face...I am constantly having folks touching my cheeks...as though they are fascinated by the texture of my skin. I must admit, we goddesses do have very soft skin and bodies. :smitten: 

I am a very tactile person. But I don't invite or welcome the physical contact of "pervy" sorts._


----------



## fatboy1004 (Nov 19, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> There's a guy at school with whom I have become good friends with over the past couple of years. Last semester we had about three classes together and we sat next to each other in all of them. By the time the semester was over I started referring to him as 'the Pincher' because he was always finding ways to pinch my fat. Most of the time it was him pinching me on the side where there is certainly plenty to pinch - other times it would be something as obvious as him placing his hand on my thigh while talking to me or wrapping his hand around the top of my arm as we walked down the hall. There was never anything particularly flirty in what he was doing, but I always secretly wondered if he was amazed at what he was touching... which was why he kept doing it over and over again.
> 
> This semester we don't have any classes together, but he always waits for me before my Wednesday night class and whenever he heads off to his class he always gives me a good neck or shoulder squeeze.
> 
> There may be nothing to it at all, but there are times when I just want to say, "Hey, why do you keep trying to grab my fat?"


Maybe _you don't have any interest in him, but it certainly sounds like he has some interest in you. Not that you should date him because of that, but it certainly sounds like he is interested. At least to me.

And booo is right on the VE. I haven't been out on the town in Houston in so long, I don't know that I would now where to start at this point. I will say that the original Cyclone Anaya's was pretty fun, but it's probably been torn down/bought out/blown up/etc. by now. Oh well, times change I guess._


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't mean that I don't believe you, but wow, I can't imagine anyone grabbing a squeeze of fat of someone they don't know. I'm in shock. Has that ever happened to you before?

From your little picture you look really pretty, and the description of your fat rolls on each side definitely sounds like you're hot, hot, hot! But, still, I can't imagine you keeping it together and not really letting that guy have it.

I wonder if I am like too reserved. I mean I've said some things here about admiring a bbw or ssbbw from afar and being accused of being weird, but admiring from afar sure seems more appropriate than grabbing a squeeze - although I can't tell you how envious I am of anyone that gets to get a squeeze, but I just don't think it is right for a stranger to touch a stranger like that.

Am I like really weird saying that if I saw that, I'd like want to rush to defend your honor? I mean, unless I thought you knew the guy, or liked it, I'd have to ask you if this guy was bothering you. Maybe you'd never want to admit it or something, but wow, I am overwhelmed thinking that someone would take that liberty with you.

On behalf of guys I apologize for him. I mean I know that big soft fat girls are super sexy, but really that isn't right.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> I don't mean that I don't believe you, but wow, I can't imagine anyone grabbing a squeeze of fat of someone they don't know. I'm in shock. Has that ever happened to you before?
> 
> From your little picture you look really pretty, and the description of your fat rolls on each side definitely sounds like you're hot, hot, hot! But, still, I can't imagine you keeping it together and not really letting that guy have it.
> 
> ...


it really wasn't a big deal, it just happened fast. i was standing in line, arms full of stuff, and i dropped a pack of tshirts, as i bent to get them, he grabbed and squeezed my side, told me he'd get it. he was very gentle, was smiling the whole time...i don't know, it just didn't hit me as violating. then he grabbed my other side and squeezed it and steered me forward...i don't know, it just didn't bother me. who knows, maybe on another day i would have knocked him out.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 19, 2006)

one, because you didnt get mad at him.
two, for getting to squeeze you.
three, for getting to squeeze you again.

why do some guys have all the luck?

lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> When my son was little, I can only imagine the perspective he had, looking up at my big ass, wobbling as I walked. Sometimes I would be in the kitchen, cooking, and he'd reach up, a hand on each buttock, and push up to make them wobble again. Then he'd laugh. It was funny as hell.



This reminded me of my twins- they like it when they catch me dressing and want to shake my "water filled" belly or breasts


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

my friend juan was a local celeb for one the ngiht clubs and would get me in even though i wasnt 18 at the time, well anyway we' go out on the floor and dance. One night he ditched me on the floor, later i found out he was trying t oset me up with one of the women i'd meet there, and i was literally surround by beautiful rubenesque women. the club got fuller and we got closer, to the point where if they had moved in another inch i could have lifted my feet and been supported by them. Juan is a wonderful friend =P


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2006)

^^I really love the word rubenesque


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I really love the word rubenesque


as do i, not only because it makes ,me feel smart when i say it, but its a beautiful term best fit for the beautiful women it discribes.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I always have a tense indecision when a fat girl sits next to me on the bus. Like, if I dont' move over, they might feel I'm violating their personal space, but if I do they might think I'm repulsed/offended.



God, that is so right, Fuzzy!

I couldn't bring myself to ever steal a feel. But co-opting AFG's line "Fat touching random strangers", you beautiful ladies could just go up to random guys and give them a random tight hugs and then apologize that you thought they were someone else. Can I be random first??


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 21, 2006)

From a prudes perspective.

Regardless of size, I would feel uncomfortable to have someone's body parts brushing up against me.

I also would never NEVER purposely touch stranger.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Spanky said:


> God, that is so right, Fuzzy!
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to ever steal a feel. But co-opting AFG's line "Fat touching random strangers", you beautiful ladies could just go up to random guys and give them a random tight hugs and then apologize that you thought they were someone else. Can I be random first??



You won't be random then, silly. I won't be able to post about it in the "Favorite Regrets" thread then.


----------



## gainerfan30 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll tell you what, many of these stories make me think two things. Firstly, I can't tell you how many times I set foot in an airplane, sit down, and wonder, hope, and sometimes even pray that the person who sits next to me is a BBW or even a SSBBW. I'd be in heaven immediately and it would make the flight much less dreadful!

Secondly, as a feedee myself (albeit a new one who has a long way to go), I look forward to the day when people bang into me by accident (or intentionally if an attractive BBW), or when I misjudge my turning radius and bang my belly into the doorframe or counter or something.

Aah...it's fun to have dreams...


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

> it really wasn't a big deal, it just happened fast. i was standing in line, arms full of stuff, and i dropped a pack of tshirts, as i bent to get them, he grabbed and squeezed my side, told me he'd get it. he was very gentle, was smiling the whole time...i don't know, it just didn't hit me as violating. then he grabbed my other side and squeezed it and steered me forward...i don't know, it just didn't bother me. who knows, maybe on another day i would have knocked him out.



Girls in Britain dont seem to take that as well (I guess :doh: ) but he was a lucky boy.



> I always have a tense indecision when a fat girl sits next to me on the bus. Like, if I dont' move over, they might feel I'm violating their personal space, but if I do they might think I'm repulsed/offended



So many times on so many full Uni busses sad those days are gone... Its horrible that society has placed a political correctness burden on us all. On the flipside "violating their personal space" can equate to pervert... not saying you but I dont know how you could portray attraction on a bus effectivly!


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

True. But if you move over with a nice smile, she won't think it's because you don't want her to sit next to you.


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 24, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Don't even get me started on the times I take the bus and have men sit next to me and how some do not move to the edge, but stay there pressed into my side.Maybe not all of them are annoyed?..hmmmmmmm....




Actually, most ( as in 99% ) of those men were'nt annoyed. Most of the time we feel repressed sexually by the world we live in, so if an attractive fat girl wants to sit next to us, there's no arguing from our end. And there's lots of men who are'nt open about it. But should be.


This post is brought to you by alchohol. Thought that I'd include the alchohol disclaimer.


----------

